# Supreme WK35



## Linnea LL590 (Jan 23, 2010)

Has any one got any information on this vessel She was bought to Helmsdale in 1935 having been built in MacDuff in 1929 LOA 39.5 ft 10.85 Tons gross and nett Where did she come from?? She was sold out of Helmsdale in 1941 to where??
Many thanks


----------



## Douglas Paterson (May 2, 2010)

In the 1939 Aberdeen almanac WK35 is the Beatrice Caroline Sykes, 11 tons, owner Hugh Angus Mckay of Helmsdale.
Douglas
www.fishingboatheritage


----------



## Linnea LL590 (Jan 23, 2010)

Hi Douglas Ive just found out that this is the same boat that had a name change!!


----------



## Douglas Paterson (May 2, 2010)

Mornin,
Which name came first and which second?
Douglas
www.fishingboatheritage.com


----------



## Linnea LL590 (Jan 23, 2010)

Hi Douglas..It looks like Ive made a mistake She was the Beatrice Caroline Sykes until 1935 when she was sold to Eyemouth


----------



## Douglas Paterson (May 2, 2010)

Are you still looking for any info on her?
Douglas
www.fishingboatheritage.com


----------



## Linnea LL590 (Jan 23, 2010)

I am sorry for the mistake at the start!! I wonder what she was renamed in Eyemouth??


----------



## Douglas Paterson (May 2, 2010)

The 1939 and 1948 almanacs have a 10.85 ton boat: BK 64 Gowan, owner J S Dougal


----------

